# E For Effort at A.J. Jolly



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

A.J. Jolly Park Lake, located in Southern Campbell County, Kentucky is discussed on here occasionally.

The lake has long been a "dead sea" for most largemouth bass fishermen, and justifiably so. Overfishing, a massive gizzard shad population, and a sub-standard panfish fishery are the main culprits.

However, in the past seven years the state has undertaken a revitalization program, stocking largemouth to supplement natural reproduction, and implemented a shovelhead/blue catfish population to help alliviate the shad problem. Bluecats, which have been stocked in the lake since 1998, are present in the lake up to 20 pounds. 

Most recently, a group of local activists have built 250 brush piles and 38 pallet structures which have been placed strategically along the shorelines of the lake as documented in the Kentucky Fish and Wildlife's Monthly Newsletter from February 2014 - http://fw.ky.gov/More/Documents/newsletter0214.pdf

The state has now implemented a saugeye stocking program, again, to help alleviate the shad problem. My brother fished the lake this past Saturday morning from 6:30am to 9:30am and caught - 1 saugeye. 

I applaud each of these initiatives and give those responsible for them an E for effort. I'm not convinced that shovelhead catfish and saugeye are the answer to the shad problem. I'd have been much more excited about white bass, of which the lake already has a small population, and hybrid stripers, which might have actually put a dent into the shad populations, or at least driven them crazy.

The bottom line is because this is a county lake and the Ky Fish and Wildlife folks have other priorities for their hybrids, like Barren River lake and others, we basically get what is left - and are happy to get them. Maybe the flatheads (which are protected and must be released) will eat up some of the myriad of small, spiney channel cats and yellow bellies that infest the lake.

Electro-shocking and specimen samples show that bass can live for 13 years in the lake. If I read their charts correctly (posted on the bulletin board at the boat ramp) in an hour of shocking they collected nearly 100 largemouth bass of which 50% were in the 12 to 16 inch range. Under five each in the 17to 21 inch range were collected. The report goes on to say that this is one of AJ's better shocking results in recent years.

Again, I applaud the locals who are making an effort to assist the fishery, and the state for showing an interest in our county's only sizable body of water outside of the Ohio River. Now let's do something about that boat ramp. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by BMustang; 07-14-2014 at 01:13 AM.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have fished this lake twice for largemouth and both times caught two really nice bucketmouth but it has not enticed me enough to ever go back. Hope it improves!


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

I Fish AJ a few times a year and usually do decent on crappie and bass. I have caught 2 lm over 5lb in the last 2 years. Both were released. Haven't been there this year. Might go this Friday and give it a try.
Dave


----------

